
The Case for the Empire (2002) - Tomte
https://www.weeklystandard.com/jonathan-v-last/the-case-for-the-empire
======
Communitivity
In my experience evil is a fruit grown from one of two seeds of desire: either
it comes from an individual or group need to impose order, or more precisely
their vision of order; or it comes from a need for catharsis by watching the
world burn as some part of it descends into anarchy. Both seeds can grow into
fruits of atrocious acts of evil.

At the same time, no one individual or group is all bad. You can pick any
person or organization and find something good to say about them. I think that
is often a good exercise, as long as we don't publicize our thoughts on that
(taken out of context they could be interpreted as support of an evil groups
broader actions). That Mussolini made the trains run on time is sometimes
given as an example. It doesn't change who Mussolini was, or the horrors
perpetrated under his command.

Individuals within an evil empire can also have better moral character
relative to the others in the empire. Rommel is a case in point. That doesn't
change that they participated in the commission of atrocities. It's worth
noting that Rommel tried to stop Hitler, Operation Valkyrie.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Valkyrie](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Valkyrie)

